# Baitrunner vs Thunnus



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey Folks,
Can anyone enlighten me to the real world differences between the Shimano Baitrunner and Thunnus?
I've gleaned most of the obvious from the Shimano site, but would like to hear from anyone that has experience with both in the surf.
Thunnus is metal bodied, Baitrunner Graphite.
Baitrunner will hold a lot more line in comparable size.
Thunnus looks to have a shallower, longer spool, leading me to believe it would be a longer caster.

I am looking at the 6000/8000 Baitrunner / 6000 Thunnus to pair with either a 10'6" St. Croix Premier or a Century TTUL 12'6" for use when throwing bait down on Hatteras. 
Both would be loaded with braid.
Does one like braid better than the other?
Would one stand up to the surf and sand better?
Does one have a better track record for years of service than the other?
I'm not terribly concerned with the difference in $$$ between the two if anyone can make the argument that the Thunnus is a demonstrably better reel and will last longer.
When it comes to tools, I prefer to spend more, and buy less often, but only if it makes sense.
Thanks in advance for your input...
Tom


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

tjbjornsen said:


> Does one have a better track record for years of service than the other?


If you're referring to the Shimano Baitrunner D, it hasn't been released all that long ago.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i have both the thunnus is a tank has a better drag system and is very braid friendly. the baitrunners are great reels too especilly the "B" models which are thunnus lites either way you cannot go wrong. and if it's casting distance you're looking for i happen to know that the national record for spinning reels is 758ft and it was done with a thunnus. hope this helps


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

markedwards said:


> ....i happen to know that the national record for spinning reels is 758ft and it was done with a thunnus.


"happen to know", that is funny right thar!

Robert


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Both are great reels, to me the Thunnus is on the heavy side so I prefer the baitrunner.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks guys,
The decision was made easier yesterday when I happened upon a brand new 6000D Baitrunner for $130 shipped.
Taking an extra $30 or $40 off the $ of the Baitrunner made it a no-brainer.
Tom


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

tjbjornsen said:


> Thanks guys,
> The decision was made easier yesterday when I happened upon a brand new 6000D Baitrunner for $130 shipped.
> Taking an extra $30 or $40 off the $ of the Baitrunner made it a no-brainer.
> Tom


You'll do fine with that reel.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

This should help

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...ucts/reels/saltwater_spinning/Biatrunner.html

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...roducts/reels/saltwater_spinning/Thunnus.html


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I have 3 baitrunners (2 6500, 1 4500) mono on one 65 and 45, braid on the other 6500. 

Make sure you are not using braid in the congo line...lots of dirty looks and a couple nice but firm suggestions of not fishing with braid in the congo line. 

just to maybe save you some headache


----------



## Fat Tone (Oct 14, 2009)

Sound like you got a hell of deal.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

spydermn said:


> I have 3 baitrunners (2 6500, 1 4500) mono on one 65 and 45, braid on the other 6500.
> 
> Make sure you are not using braid in the congo line...lots of dirty looks and a couple nice but firm suggestions of not fishing with braid in the congo line.
> 
> just to maybe save you some headache


Oh yeah, that I know. 
And no sputnicks either.
But then again I avoid those headaches by not fishing the congo line anyway.
If that is your gig, I can see where it could be fun. 
But for me fishing in the surf does not mean standing shoulder to shoulder like that, worrying more about crossing someone's line (and the ensuing wrath) than what might be picking up your bait.


----------

